# Turtle and basking rock



## rolling-thunder (May 30, 2009)

I have one of those floating basking ake rocks, i also have a heating light too.
But my Murray river turtle has never gone up there.

How could i introduce it too him??

Thanks


----------



## imalizard (May 30, 2009)

I have one turtle that always goes on a dock but the other one doesn't. He will go on it eventually and he might be on it when your not watching.

You can sprinkle sand on the dock to see if he goes on it.

Daniel


----------



## turtle_alex (May 30, 2009)

i have 4 murray's myself and they about 6yrs old, didnt go up on there basking rock for atleast 2yrs. they are very shy when hatchlings and over time will learn to trust you enough to go up and bask in front of you, dont be upset if they dont, but i'm sure if you set up a video recorder you would still capture the turtle basking when your not around, a couple of tips; the outside temp basking rock has to be higher in temp then the water overwise its just to good to stay in the water.
give it time they will eventually.


----------

